# Wonderful Customer Service Experience



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice! Good for them !


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great company. They are wonderful to do business with both on line and at the Walpole MA store.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

How could they resist a face like yours? Oh wait, you were on the phone…..A voice like yours. LOL
I do some business with them here in Colorado so it is Good to hear.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

It's always nice to hear good things and good folks are out there. Thnx Lenny


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I deal with Woodcraft quite often and they are great when it comes to a problem. Good to see they are the same elsewhere.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

im so glad that you had a really good experience with them, i go to the store in pellham which is close to birmingham and i have always had a good time there….great guys


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

I have only ever called them once, and I had to wait literally more than 20 minutes on hold before I could talk to someone. Glad to hear you had a better experience.


----------



## trs (Dec 4, 2012)

Love working with my Woodcraft store. They're about an hour away, but worth the drive. They have even gone out of the way to recommend sources for some things that are closer to me. That's customer service -and why I will keep going back to them.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

I too have had great experiences with WoodCraft's customer service ( one of the reasons I keep going back). When I returned home from Afghanistan a couple of years ago, I missed out on a great sale because I was in-transit back home. I was looking to make a large order with some of my deployment savings and the customer service rep was able to backdate the order so that I could take advantage of the discount due to my situation. On another occasion, my wife ordered me a fine honing stone set for Christmas. One of the stones arrived snapped in half. Customer service had a new one on the way that day, in time for Christmas with nary a question asked. Excellent customer service is something that cannot be overstated. Many businesses would do well to follow that mantra.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I just love it when we hear of good customer service and care from the dealers that we work with.

There are so many businesses that have the "I got your money, so screw you" attitude. I think of the poor response to a defective switch that Peachtree refused to replace with out additional expense. I just made some purchases on line but it was not from Peachtree.

Thanks for the post, we need to patronize these good merchants.


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

Absolutely agree Grumpymike, I am willing to pay a higher price if the product is superior and the customer service is top notch.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you for the comments everyone.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Funny for me to read this as I've had a draftsman's stool in my shop for a couple years and just broke the seat in exactly the same way. Very easy to do.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Whenever I see a "good customer service" thread I cringe because so many of those threads on here are about how a company delivered a broken product that they themselves manufactured or private labeled, and eventually they got it fixed but it took 5 tries.

I'm glad to hear that in this case, Woodcraft stood behind a product they sold, even though they might not have been obligated to ship a replacement part.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Matt, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one this happened to. Excellent point Rob.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have only had to deal with them on the phone one time to get a part added to my order that I had forgotten and it was taken care of in less than a min and the part arrived at the same time as the rest of the order. Always had a good experience in the local store.


----------



## CJIII (Jan 3, 2014)

Great review, Lenny.


----------

